# Project GhostTT-daily driven bagged TT



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

I have most of this content posted in the mk1 TT section, but I figured I'd copy all of my posts over here too since the majority of what I'm doing is air-related. 

So I just thought I'd show you all what I have planned for the TT I picked up in October. 

Picked up this white mk1 TT coupe in mid October. I wanted something comfortable to daily, but also nicer than the mk3 I've been driving. I've always wanted a TT since they first came out, so I decided to finally pull the trigger. The car will strictly be my daily driver, so no intent of building a showcar, as my a4 is geared more towards that. 

Pic of the car when I got her (hasnt changed, yet) 









I decided air ride was the route I wanted to go, because I want to be able to drive around downtown PDX without worrying, but able to drive low when I want to. 

Picked up airlift slam XL front struts and rear bags 

















I decided to pickup some Avant Garde M140 wheels, which were finished in machined silver 










Butttttt...I didn't want a white car with silver wheels, so I decided to do something a little out there and powdercoat then in an anodized red finish. 









For management I ordered Airlift Easystreet autopilot v1, which arrived on Saturday. I will begin mapping out my management setup this week sometime. I will be powdercoating the tank to and then will begin installation, then figure out my wheel fitment and order the spacers I'll need to get to the offset/poke I want to achieve. 

And for ****s and gigs...here is the mk3 golf I fixed up in a month, which I called my 30-day budget built mk3 

















And the a4 showcar (currently undergoing a heart transplant to a vr6) 

























--------------------------------------- 

Small update. Received my tires last week and had them mounted on tuesday by a friend at work. 

Look much better with tires, IMO. 


































Now I need to get off my lazy ass and get some wood so I can start building the management setup. 

----------------------------------------- 

Got the tank back from powder today. Turned out nice! I have a ton of fittings I can use, but none of which seem to be the right ones I want (always how it works lol), so I'll have to make a run to the store in the next few days for fittings 










---------------------------------- 

Car is now at the bodyshop having the bumper, rockers and rear diffuser resprayed. I decided to have them shave the headlight squirters and plate filler as well as remove the exhaust tip cutouts on the diffuser. 

Here's a crappy pic the body guy sent me. 









------------------------------ 

Today's update-everything is painted. They still have to shave the diffuser, so hopefully they can bust that out this week, but for now at least the car will be drivable! 

Overall I'm very pleased. 


























---------------------- 

Had the exhaust done last night. Since I'm having the exhaust cutouts filled on the diffuser, I needed to get a hidden turn down done. Figured I might as well do 2.5" from the catbsck while I was in there. I had them install a free flowing muffler-nothing fancy, but it gives it a nice deep tone and is only really audible when getting on the throttle, which I like. 


























-----------------------------------


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Not a major update by any means, but my high PSI Parker water traps arrives so I finally put all the fittings on the tank and got it ready to go. Going to hopefully do some work on the mgmt setup on Saturday or Sunday, and tomorrow after work were running the air lines :thumbup: 


















------------------------- 

And in other news...I finally got the VR6 back from the machine shop, which will be going into the a4! 

























--------------------------- 


Piece is back and on. Color isn't perfect, like I said, but it actually looks closer than the pictures depict..not sure why that is???. Still wanna mess with the underside a little to see if I can play with the warping, but overall I'm pleased! 


















-------------------------------- 

I've been pondering where I was going to mount the controller. It's big, clunky and as you are all aware, space is minimal in the TT. I decided to put it in place of the ash tray, since I don't ever use it. I would have removed the assembly altogether, but the cigarette lighter is important to keep so I had to get creative. 

I actually ended up disassembling the ash tray (which is a pain in the ass haha) and made a few small cuts and it actually fits nicely. I will be painting the controller black so that it will blend in nicely and look "more factory" 

Here is the process: 

Removed ash tray 









Then cut out the edge 









And voila! 

















---------------------------- 

Almost dry 









This is how it will mount 









And...done! I'm pleased with how it looks considering the lack of places to mount it! 











That's all for now. Will continue updates as I go. Thanks for checkin it out.


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

looks like a sick build! cant wait for updates!


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

love it so far!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

I approve!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

98DUB said:


> I approve!


Thanks dude! Btw, your mk6 is looking hot. Walsh showed me some pics :thumbup:


----------



## streetuner (Feb 20, 2012)

wow that car looks amazing!!! i really love those wheels, especially the color you chose to have them finished. lovin the car bro!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks great, i just hope for your sake that you don't start hating autopilot and want to switch because that controller placement is cool


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

So happy you posted this, ive been trying to find your build for the a4 forever now. I remember it from Audiforums.com, do you have a link to the build? 

oh and the tt is gunna look awesome when done.


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> So happy you posted this, ive been trying to find your build for the a4 forever now. I remember it from Audiforums.com, do you have a link to the build?
> 
> oh and the tt is gunna look awesome when done.


Haha thanks man! Here is the link to the thread on audiforums. Hasn't been updated in a while though, because there hasn't been much progress. Been focusing on other things (as you can tell haha)

http://m.audiforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=161167


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

:wave: Brian


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

i approve sir... love the wheels


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

chrisVWkitch said:


> :wave: Brian


Oh hi, Christian! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

More pics!!!:d


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> More pics!!!:d


Haha nothing new to post yet 

But I did mount the wheels right before I put tires on, to get an idea of the look. I'm getting anxious!

You can see why I need air ride, holy wheel gap batman! Ha


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Haha, just ordered these ridiculously cool valve stem caps. Yeah, I'm a nerd


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Haha i have those valve stems


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

We need to schedule a photo/video shoot doe


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Semi!Pro said:


> Thanks dude! Btw, your mk6 is looking hot. Walsh showed me some pics :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

Semi!Pro said:


> Haha, just ordered these ridiculously cool valve stem caps. Yeah, I'm a nerd


wonder where did you get those?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

The TT looks sick! Nice work


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Finally got around to installing the management. Not bad for a quick install.


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

False floor just needs to be covered now. Going to run to the store tonight to see what I see


----------



## lifeisshort117 (Jan 7, 2008)

lookin' good :thumbup:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Mounted the tank and hooked it up to do a leak test...I have a few lol. 
Fits nicely, very tight end to end as you can see. Hopefully will throw the fabric on the floor in the next day or so. 

























Also received my MadMax fully adjustable CA's. VERY impressed with the visual quality of these pieces. Can't wait to install them!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

looking good


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

lifeisshort117 said:


> lookin' good :thumbup:





eastcoaststeeze said:


> looking good





furr said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks guys! Appreciate the positive feedback. 

Suspension goes in tomorrow. I'm getting anxious! 

In the meantime, covered the false floor and all of that is good to go :thumbup: 
Again, the camera makes the color look off, but I can assure you it's a near perfect match to the color of the OEM cloth.


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

And......IT'S ON! 

HUGE thanks to Ryan Miller for literally doing a majority of the install, what a stand up guy. Could not have done it without ya man. Also, ups to Shawn "infamous" Walsh for comin out, shooting the bull and helping as well. These two guys really made it happen yesterday. 


















Still need to order wheel spacers, notch frame next weekend and see what else I can do to get a little lower in front. Overall I'm pleased and hope you guys like it.


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Looks tight! :thumbup:


----------



## skateaholic247 (Jun 7, 2009)

Those wheels look so good, 

car looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm pretty pleased with the outcome. Got an alignment this afternoon so it drives straight and true now. Next to measure for spacers...


----------



## VRsexALLDAY (Aug 29, 2011)

looks good:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

was wondering if that was your TT on Shawn's IG


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

98DUB said:


> was wondering if that was your TT on Shawn's IG


 Yep, that was mine. He actually helped out some too. Was good to have two air ride veterans there to help in big ways :thumbup:


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

:heart: looks good guy


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

ryanmiller said:


> :heart: looks good guy


Thanks dooder! Couldn't have done it without ya :heart:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Here are a few pics from last weekend, before spacers.

























































And just got the spacers in today. 8mm front and 30mm rear. Damn TT rear arches robbed my bank account. Happy where it's at though. Basically done for now. May add a few things along the way


----------



## Brohem (Sep 29, 2009)

You are one lucky man! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Murda (Oct 18, 2012)

love your car man :beer:


----------

